# Orange pee



## RianSeeking (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been away from home for two weeks. My torts have been under the care of my husband and children so I know that neither their temps nor diet changed when I was away.

When I soaked my yearling sully this afternoon he peed a huge amount of orange liquid. He hasn't eaten anything orange, only spring mix, Mazuri and cactus pad.

He was soaked for me while I was away but probably not as much as he is used to. 

Could the orange be dehydration or am I looking at kidney problems?


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-reptile/1d3am-sulcata-tortise-urine-orange-colored.html


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine used to do it occasionally, never been a problem, I just wondered if maybe he ate a little dirt by accident.


----------

